# ss General Pilsudski - Ww2



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi
I am trying to gat info on my uncle, Charles Eccleson who was a 2nd Cook during WW2. He was torpedoed and picked up by the SS General Pilsudski a Polish passenger ship, which itself was sunk (hit a mine I think) off the NE coast of England. Charlie was from Liverpool and someone told me that they had seen an old Liverpool Echo article about him surviving the torpedoing of his ship and hs subsequent rescue as a survivr from e General Pilsudski. 
Any info gratefully received


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know if this is your man? http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATLN=7&Highlight=,ECCLESON,C&accessmethod=0
If it is him he should also have a form CRS10 which will tell you , from 1941, the ships he sailed on together with the dates and places of engagment and discharge.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8123834&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

Best bet to view these do***ents is to visit the National Archive in person.

Roger


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Roger

Yep, that's him. Lived in Bootle until he died in the 1970's - some Coastguards may remember his son Charlie Junior who served in RN then many years at Formby coastguard and ended up in the NE. Unfortunately died whilst still in coastguard service of heart attack some years ago.

Charlie senior ended up on Liverpool docks after the war. I am sure someone had a newspaper cutting from the Echo at the time he was rescued following the Pilsudski sinking.

Thanks very much for your efforts (Applause)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I amended my previous post whilst you were typing.

regards
Roger


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Roger
Thanks again and by the way ...... Like your signature 'tag'


----------

